# Hymer Fresh Water Tank Drain.



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi All,
My Hymer is a 2016 Exsis-t 588. I have drained the Truma heater ok but can't find the Fresh water tank drain.
There is a valve which can reduce the level to 20%. I have asked the dealer but as usual they haven't a clue!! The Hymer manual only refers to the 20% drop out valve.
Has anyone got any ideas?


Al. sennen523.:frown2:


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

My 2015 Hymer B598P is likely to have a similar fitting to yours, although nothing is ever guaranteed!

I lift a floor section and can see the top of my fresh water tank. There is a large screw cap (red) of about 9" diameter. This allows me to look inside and clean the tank.

Beside this is a triangular wheel valve. This is turned 3/4 of a revolution which drops the water level to 20 litres. To completely empty the tank the wheel is turned further. There is no definite stop point but after perhaps 2 complete revolutions it 'clicks' and jumps back a revolution if you follow my meaning.

There is a sticker beside the triangular valve describing how it is done, and I think it is mentioned in the hand book too. The fact that I have an inspection hatch allows me to see the valve opening at the bottom of the tank.

Hope this helps.

Davy


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Sorry to be stating the obvious here, but have you looked in the manual? Apologies due here. I have just re-read your post. Our manual is a general multi-model thing which covers all different models. Sometimes, however, various components aren't located where the book states they are. 

Our current van ( Hymer B694sl) has a valve on top of the water tank saying 3/4 turn for 20L and two full turns to drain it. I will try and attach a pic. Our previous van, a Hymer 654cl had two taps under the floor board in the kitchen cupboard (under the sink).


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Here's a page out of my manual. Seems there a few variations here plus the one from my previous van.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

If all else fails, run the kitchen and bathroom taps! Or an email off to Hymer, Bad Walsee quoting your serial no.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

On my exsis 562 with the water tank under the lounge seat, there is a manual plug in the bottom of the tank. It's accessed through the inspection hatch, and on mine is hidden by the pump which needs to be pushed to one side to see the plug.

Malcolm


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

emjaiuk said:


> On my exsis 562 with the water tank under the lounge seat, there is a manual plug in the bottom of the tank. It's accessed through the inspection hatch, and on mine is hidden by the pump which needs to be pushed to one side to see the plug.
> 
> Malcolm


Ah yes indeed. Forgot that. Our first van was an Exsis 512 and its fresh water tank was same as yours. So yet another variation!


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi MyGalSal,


Thanks for your posts. The thumbnail picture of the top of the tank is exactly the same as mine, but without the instruction sticker! The triangular valve wheel just turns so I guess there is something wrong with the valve itself.


Al.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

sennen523 said:


> Hi MyGalSal,
> 
> Thanks for your posts. The thumbnail picture of the top of the tank is exactly the same as mine, but without the instruction sticker! The triangular valve wheel just turns so I guess there is something wrong with the valve itself.
> 
> Al.


Ah. OK. We have never drained the tank down using that valve so I don't know if ours works or not. We have never had to winterise our current van.


----------



## WELLY UP (Dec 5, 2016)

sennen523 said:


> Hi All,
> My Hymer is a 2016 Exsis-t 588. I have drained the Truma heater ok but can't find the Fresh water tank drain.
> There is a valve which can reduce the level to 20%. I have asked the dealer but as usual they haven't a clue!! The Hymer manual only refers to the 20% drop out valve.
> Has anyone got any ideas?
> ...


Mine is a 2016 ml580 & the valve behind a panel in the garage should be turned anti clockwise until the last 20pc starts to flow.You can continue turning until it starts flowing w,without any damage.Where is the heater drain?
Welly


----------

